# Sticky  First Aid for dogs



## Petitpie'sDH

Glad Lily is OK. Thanks for posting this information and starting this thread, although I hope I won't need to use it anytime soon.


----------



## vicky2200

I have a first aid kit for humans that I mostly use on my dogs. I have bandages, gauze, peroxide, cotton swabs, scissors, alchohol prep pads, triple antibiotic, and betadine.

I've only needed it to clean and bandage up injured paws. It would also be good to have peptobismol.


----------



## SilverLakeBowie

Thanks for posting. Very helpful tips for preparedness!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann

One thing I always, always carry is benadryl. I keep some in my purse and some in my show bag. I've seen too many dogs stung in the face during the spring when bees become active. Since they must sniff until they find the perfect place to potty it doesn't really surprise me lol. The one time I really needed it and didn't have it was for myself at an agility trial. Fortunately someone else had some. Who would have figured I was allergic to camels? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat

I keep the kind of things I would have in a first aid kit for us plus Benadryl, hydrogen peroxide and Gas X in case of bloat. The one thing I do need to do, which is something I did when ds was small is have a poison control number and instructions for say dosage of peroxide, Benadryl and Gas X for Lexi's size and put them on the inside door of a cabinet. It would beat having to Google something in an emergency.


----------



## Lou

Thanks so much for this thread, so glad Lily is ok! How much hydrogen peroxide for a spoo? 50-60 pounds 

I hope to learn more and more with this thread 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for the idea of benadryl and Gas-X poolann and katbrat. Vicki 2200 also thanks for adding peptobismol to the list.

Lou with the hydrogen peroxide you are supposed to keep giving it to them in small amounts until they are only bringing up clear foam. A friend of mine had to do this with her labradoodle a couple of years ago after she got into the halloween candy. They poured a couple of ounces at a time down a turkey baster tube to get it into her. I just held Lily's mouth open and poured and watched to see she swallowed a couple of times. She started to heave almost instantly and then brought up stomach contents about 3-5 minutes later. Once she stopped vomiting I only had to give her one more round until she was clear.


----------



## liljaker

Glad Lily is ok!!!! Thanks for this informative post.


----------



## Specman

I would definitely recommending having a turkey baster on hand for this purpose. When I had to do this for Max I did not have one and I used a baby medicine syringe and you just cannot give enough in one shot. We hydrogen peroxide he may cooperate the first time but will fight you after the first dose. Also make sure that your hydrogen peroxide is fresh otherwise it will not work.


----------



## lily cd re

Specman you are so right about the turkey baster. I would have had a really hard time getting more peroxide into Lily if I needed to. Thankfully I only needed to give her one shot to get her cleaned out. And yes, the peroxide does need to be fresh, but it is cheap to buy.


----------



## lily cd re

*Alternatives to styptic powder if you quick a nail.*

Alternatives to styptic powder if you quick a nail.

Corn starch
Wheat flour
Fine potting soil


----------



## fjm

For once my memory was in working order - I even knew where the cornflour was!


----------



## lily cd re

Keeping one's head clear is one of the keys to success, isn't it? I was on the brink of panicking Saturday when Lily was sick. Being far from home didn't help matters.


----------



## ososmart

This topic is so informative. My Delilah's brother's owner had a similar post on Facebook and someone mentioned having Vetrap on hand as well. It is very useful for both canine and human need.


----------



## Viking Queen

It is a fabulous idea to share this information and ideas with other forum members. Might even save a life some day.

Catherine, I am sorry you are going through all this with Lilly right now, especially with a new pup on board. You have my admiration for all you do for your firkids and for sharing your "adventures" with the rest of us so we can benefit from your experiences. Thank you and I hope your dear Lilly gets well soon. I know how important she is to you.

In addition to all of the above mentioned necessities I include a zip lock bag of disposable gloves, a travel packet of baby wipes for tidying up, a packet of clorox wipes, a small zip lock bag of round cotton makeup pads and/or cotton balls, hemostats are good for many things but very useful to crush sticker burrs in fur making them easier to remove, a bottle of sterile saline solution (from the eye care section of your local discount store - use to wash wounds or flush eyes....make sure you get the kind that is preservative free. There are baby socks which fit my dog's feet so that I can encase the foot and tape the sock in place. We had to do that for a pad injury once. The socks have the rubber grip dots on the bottom for traction. I also include a small slicker brush and comb. You might include a soft muzzle as well. Keeps you from getting bitten if your dog is in severe pain and needs to be picked up. Our local feed store/farm and ranch store and veterinary supply store all carry syringes of verious sizes. I have medium sizes for the peroxide and/or medicine dosing and a very large one that can be used for flushing wounds.

I also calculated dose of the various OTC meds based on my dog's weight, then on a 4x6 index card made a list of the meds and next to each one put the calculated dose....that way it's all in one place when needed. On that card I included contact information for a trusted friend who knows my dog and contact info for my local veterinarian. In an emergency where I might be incapacitated I want someone to be able to contact my vet and/or an alternate care giver. I laminated the info card to protect the onfo from moisture. I have a plastic tote bin with a handle on it and all my first aid stuff lives there. It is in my master bedroom closet, near the bath. I have grabbed it up and taken it to a friend's house to aid with a doggie emergency or two so it helps to have things handy in one place.

I happen to have a food vacuum sealer. I made up medicine packets for each of the over the counter medicines in my aid kit. That way they are vacuum sealed and protected from moisture so they last longer. I labeled each packet with the medicine name and proper dose per pound wt. of dog, then dated the packet so I would know how old it is. I know, I get carried away with all this organizing stuff.

Great idea for sharing with each other....thanks again! Viking Queen


----------



## AngelAviary

I seem to have some of all the above posters items also. Working at a Vet for so long taught me all the er thing to keep in stock (vetrap, gauze squares, 6in q-tips, antibiotic ointments are big ones) I keep all of it in a large grooming bag in my closet. The bag has a ton of pockets and elastics to hold everything separate so you can find an item in an flash. I also keep copies of vet records, registration papers and microchip information in the bag for each dog. So if in case of a fire or evacuation of any reason I can just grab the bag and we are on our way. (I also keep bottled water and about a weeks worth of food aside for the same reasons, but I know we are talking medical emergencies here) Great thread! Keep the ideas coming guys!


----------



## PoodleChic

Lily sure is keeping you on your toes! Good thing you knew what to do...thanks for making me even more worried about bringing a puppy into our home! :wink:


----------



## Summerhouse

What to put on wasp and bee stings as one is acid and one alkali. Its better to do nothing if you don't know what they were stung by as the wrong treatment can make it worse

Wasp sting bathe area with vinegar
Bee sting make a paste of baking soda or bicarb

I always remember which is which by having false german accent Vinegar for Vasps. Also important if its the first time they've been stung to see your vet asap as they can go into anaphylactic shock since the dose of poison on a small dog is far greater than the effect on a human.

Antihistamine dose hope this shows up ok









Tom O tick for removing ticks.

Magnifying glass for looking for thorns and splinters.

Phone number of your vet on your mobile in case you have accident while out to notify them you are on your way.


----------



## lily cd re

I was just having a discussion in PMs with someone about bloat and thought it would be good to update here with information of bloat first aid. Here is a link to a pamphlet written by a veterinarian about emergency care for a bloating dog. It is old, but I think still good and it was high on the list of returns on my Google search. If anyone has an update on any of the things mentioned here, please add it.

http://www.bakerbaynewfoundlands.com/Para_VetBloatBook.pdf


----------



## lily cd re

We've recently had some discussions on swallowed foreign objects and how to handle them.

Here is a link from PetMD that addresses this topic. Dogs Swallowed Objects - Swallowed Objects in Dogs | petMD

Here is a link that while it is a husky website applies to poodles or any other breed for that matter. This piece has some more creative home remedy ideas to be tried under certain circumstances. What To Do If Your Husky Swallows A Foreign Object - Snowdog Guru


----------



## lily cd re

In another thread this week it was noted that a dog belonging to a neighbor of one of our members died apparently from rat poison.

As was noted by Eric, vitamin K is an antidote to rat poison. Rat and mouse poisons have warfarin (heparin) as their active ingredient. Warfarin is an anticoagulant that interferes with vitamin K synthesis, so supplementing with vitamin K will be effective if given early enough. Here is a link to an article about this matter.

Anticoagulant Poisoning in Dogs | petMD


----------



## NYNIC715

Glad to hear she is OK! Very useful information too! I'm sure that there are many people who would have been at the vets office with an astronomical bill..! Two paws up to you!


----------



## lily cd re

*benadryl dose for insect stings*

*1 mg/lb of dog's body weight.
*
If using liqui-gel caps then think about trying to squirt under the tongue to get the most rapid absorption. 

If insect stinger is embedded at bite site, be careful removing it not to inject more venom. Don't squeeze venom sack.

Be aware that anaphylactic sensitization can occur at any time. This is an urgent scenario. Give benadryl before trying to get to vet. If it is known that the dog has an anaphylactic allergy to anything ask vet for an epi pen. Anaphylaxis leaves you only minutes to act.


----------



## lily cd re

*Muzzles for injured dogs*

At the trial I was at in July I was talking with a friend (who has spoos) and another woman who she knows well (who has GSD, one of which is a Schutzhund trained dog). We were discussing issues related to injuries. The woman with the GSD said that one of her past dogs would bite if he was in pain or felt threatened so she now trains all of her dogs to accept a muzzle. My spoo friend said she does the same thing with her dogs, so I decided it would we worth while to train my dogs also to accept muzzles. I ordered 3 muzzles (https://www.chewy.com/dog/baskervil...-4/dp/117373?gclid=CNC0mJru4c4CFUFkhgodaawMZw) in the correct sizes for them and have been carefully following the instructions for having the dogs accepting them. I think it is well worth teaching a dog to accept a muzzle so it can be safely handled by vets and staff at times when they are in pain and unpredictable.

You can also muzzle a dog using using gauze or fabric as described here. How To Make A Dog Muzzle Out Of Gauze Or Fabric - Dogtime Or you can use a leash as shown in the YouTube video linked here. 




It is important to think these things through and if needs be practice in advance.


----------



## peppersb

*ASPCA Animal Poison Center 1-800-548-2423*

Here is a great resource: ASPCA Animal Poison Center 1-800-548-2423 I called them when a friend's dog ate an 18 or 20-day supply of my dog's medicine. The poison center charges $65, payable over the phone on a credit card. They will then get all of the details about your emergency, investigate (including speaking to vets if necessary) and let you know what to do. They are also available for follow up questions from you or your vet. In our case, they recommended inducing vomiting and told us how to do it. By inducing vomiting at home, we didn't have to wait until we got to the hospital to clear out the dog's stomach. That meant we saved 40 minutes. After the vomiting, the poison center told us to go to the closest vet hospital. They told us what treatment would be necessary at the hospital. It was reassuring to have the poison center's assessment in addition to the vet hospital's assessment. The information we got may have saved my friend's dog's life. It was certainly worth every penny of the $65 charge. 

Also, I'd recommend that you know the name, address, phone and driving directions for the nearest 24-hour vet hospital.


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for carrying this information over here!

For those who travel with dogs for trials be aware that there is always an emergency vet contact listed in the trial premium and judging program and/or catalog. I had to use one of those vets during the summer of 2015. They were great.


----------



## kontiki

Thank you Lily for this great thread. So glad it has been put in with the permanent stickie links.

The husky site about swallowed objects is really good and had some unexpected suggestions (Petroleum jelly sandwich ?!)

That link also said "*Note:* Actual Pepto Bismol should not be given to dogs as it contains salicylate (Aspirin). "


----------



## Mufar42

Good post! I don't have a first aid kit per se but I do have all the necessities in my home, at least 2, one upstair and one down and its all kept in bathroom sink so easily available. One time I had a min schnauzer that ate a childs sock, my vet was 5 min up the road and met us there, gave her a shot and up it came. Y


----------

